# Any way to reboot MyLink while driving?



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes there is, I had to reboot mine last week when the bluetooth wouldn't work.. If you go into the settings there is an option to reboot the radio.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Reboot mine yesterday for Bluetooth as well as usb & aux not working. As for music in phone and pandora, close all apps before going to another music source. I usually go to iPod/USB then iTunes music from phone. My friend managed to get spotify to work sometimes but it requires plug unplug multiple times. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jsnowbordr47, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern with your MyLink system. Have you been able to reach out to our infotainment team? They can be reached at 855-478-7767. If you need further assistance, please do not hesitate to reach out. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When you do reboot, don't forget to go to Bluetooth in the phone and forget this device "Chevy Cruze" before trying to repair the phone.


----------

